# Avira Antivir scan



## alyoob (Sep 21, 2009)

I did a scan with the free virus scan and it seems that it picked up some file that are false positive if so can you help me delete those files that are harmful and in the near futher is their a way to know if the results are false positive or not and here is the log file.   




Avira AntiVir Personal
Report file date: Sunday, September 20, 2009  21:09

Scanning for 1729942 virus strains and unwanted programs.

Licensee        : Avira AntiVir Personal - FREE Antivirus
Serial number   : 0000149996-ADJIE-0000001
Platform        : Windows XP
Windows version : (Service Pack 3)  [5.1.2600]
Boot mode       : Normally booted
Username        : SYSTEM
Computer name   : HP_OWNER

Version information:
BUILD.DAT       : 9.0.0.408     17961 Bytes   8/26/2009 16:51:00
AVSCAN.EXE      : 9.0.3.7      466689 Bytes   7/21/2009 21:36:14
AVSCAN.DLL      : 9.0.3.0       40705 Bytes   2/27/2009 18:58:24
LUKE.DLL        : 9.0.3.2      209665 Bytes   2/20/2009 19:35:49
LUKERES.DLL     : 9.0.2.0       12033 Bytes   2/27/2009 18:58:52
ANTIVIR0.VDF    : 7.1.0.0    15603712 Bytes  10/27/2008 20:30:36
ANTIVIR1.VDF    : 7.1.4.132   5707264 Bytes   6/24/2009 17:21:42
ANTIVIR2.VDF    : 7.1.6.1     3857920 Bytes   9/16/2009 03:13:03
ANTIVIR3.VDF    : 7.1.6.13     181248 Bytes   9/18/2009 03:13:03
Engineversion   : 8.2.1.19 
AEVDF.DLL       : 8.1.1.2      106867 Bytes   9/19/2009 03:13:18
AESCRIPT.DLL    : 8.1.2.31     475513 Bytes   9/19/2009 03:13:17
AESCN.DLL       : 8.1.2.5      127346 Bytes   9/19/2009 03:13:16
AERDL.DLL       : 8.1.2.4      430452 Bytes   7/23/2009 17:59:39
AEPACK.DLL      : 8.2.0.0      422261 Bytes   9/19/2009 03:13:16
AEOFFICE.DLL    : 8.1.0.38     196987 Bytes   7/23/2009 17:59:39
AEHEUR.DLL      : 8.1.0.155   1921400 Bytes   9/19/2009 03:13:15
AEHELP.DLL      : 8.1.7.0      237940 Bytes   9/19/2009 03:13:06
AEGEN.DLL       : 8.1.1.63     364916 Bytes   9/19/2009 03:13:06
AEEMU.DLL       : 8.1.0.9      393588 Bytes   10/9/2008 22:32:40
AECORE.DLL      : 8.1.8.1      184693 Bytes   9/19/2009 03:13:05
AEBB.DLL        : 8.1.0.3       53618 Bytes   10/9/2008 22:32:40
AVWINLL.DLL     : 9.0.0.3       18177 Bytes  12/12/2008 16:47:59
AVPREF.DLL      : 9.0.3.0       44289 Bytes   9/19/2009 03:14:27
AVREP.DLL       : 8.0.0.3      155905 Bytes   1/20/2009 22:34:28
AVREG.DLL       : 9.0.0.0       36609 Bytes   12/5/2008 18:32:09
AVARKT.DLL      : 9.0.0.3      292609 Bytes   3/24/2009 23:05:41
AVEVTLOG.DLL    : 9.0.0.7      167169 Bytes   1/30/2009 18:37:08
SQLITE3.DLL     : 3.6.1.0      326401 Bytes   1/28/2009 23:03:49
SMTPLIB.DLL     : 9.2.0.25      28417 Bytes    2/2/2009 16:21:33
NETNT.DLL       : 9.0.0.0       11521 Bytes   12/5/2008 18:32:10
RCIMAGE.DLL     : 9.0.0.25    2438913 Bytes   5/15/2009 23:39:58
RCTEXT.DLL      : 9.0.37.0      86785 Bytes   4/17/2009 18:19:48

Configuration settings for the scan:
Jobname.............................: Complete system scan
Configuration file..................: c:\program files\avira\antivir desktop\sysscan.avp
Logging.............................: low
Primary action......................: interactive
Secondary action....................: ignore
Scan master boot sector.............: on
Scan boot sector....................: on
Boot sectors........................: C:, D:, 
Process scan........................: on
Scan registry.......................: on
Search for rootkits.................: on
Integrity checking of system files..: off
Scan all files......................: All files
Scan archives.......................: on
Recursion depth.....................: 20
Smart extensions....................: on
Macro heuristic.....................: on
File heuristic......................: medium

Start of the scan: Sunday, September 20, 2009  21:09

Starting search for hidden objects.
'76679' objects were checked, '0' hidden objects were found.

The scan of running processes will be started
Scan process 'avscan.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'avcenter.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'shellmon.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'waol.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'AOLSP Scheduler.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'aolsoftware.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'iPodService.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'Sup_SmartRAM.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'ctfmon.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'realsched.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'ALCXMNTR.EXE' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'kbd.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'wscntfy.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'rundll32.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'explorer.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'alg.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'sp_rsser.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'MDM.EXE' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'McSACore.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'jqs.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'is360srv.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'mDNSResponder.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'AppleMobileDeviceService.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'AOLacsd.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'avguard.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'agrsmsvc.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'sched.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'spoolsv.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'lsass.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'services.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'winlogon.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'csrss.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'smss.exe' - '1' Module(s) have been scanned
41 processes with 41 modules were scanned

Starting master boot sector scan:
Master boot sector HD0
    [INFO]      No virus was found!
Master boot sector HD1
    [INFO]      No virus was found!
Master boot sector HD2
    [INFO]      No virus was found!
Master boot sector HD3
    [INFO]      No virus was found!
Master boot sector HD4
    [INFO]      No virus was found!

Start scanning boot sectors:
Boot sector 'C:\'
    [INFO]      No virus was found!
Boot sector 'D:\'
    [INFO]      No virus was found!

Starting to scan executable files (registry).
The registry was scanned ( '61' files ).


Starting the file scan:

Begin scan in 'C:\' <HP_PAVILION>
C:\hiberfil.sys
    [WARNING]   The file could not be opened!
    [NOTE]      This file is a Windows system file.
    [NOTE]      This file cannot be opened for scanning.
C:\pagefile.sys
    [WARNING]   The file could not be opened!
    [NOTE]      This file is a Windows system file.
    [NOTE]      This file cannot be opened for scanning.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\NOS\Adobe_Downloads\nos230.dat
  [0] Archive type: NSIS
    --> [UnknownDir]/NPSWF32_FlashUtil.exe
      [WARNING]   No further files can be extracted from this archive. The archive will be closed
    [WARNING]   No further files can be extracted from this archive. The archive will be closed
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner.HP_OWNER\My Documents\My Documents\Alfred stuff\important aol folder\WEBUTIL.EXE
    [DETECTION] Contains code of the W32/Virut.Gen Windows virus
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner.HP_OWNER\My Documents\My Documents\Alfred stuff\Scanners Virus ect\cwshredder.exe
    [DETECTION] Contains code of the W32/Virut.Gen Windows virus
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner.HP_OWNER\My Documents\My Documents\Blubster Music\kanye west - love lockdown .mp3
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Dldr.WMA.Wimad.N Trojan
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner.HP_OWNER\My Documents\My Documents\Blubster Music\meiko-boys_with_girlfriends_.mp3
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Dldr.WMA.Wimad.N Trojan
C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-3111597298-674844136-161376353-1009\Dc9\eZulaHotText.zip
    [DETECTION] Contains suspicious code GEN/PwdZIP
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP109\A0048390.dll
    [DETECTION] Contains code of the W32/Induc.Gen Windows virus
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP109\A0048391.dll
    [DETECTION] Contains code of the W32/Induc.Gen Windows virus
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP110\A0049705.exe
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/PSW.Stealer.724081 Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP131\A0053783.dll
    [DETECTION] Contains code of the W32/Induc.Gen Windows virus
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP131\A0053784.dll
    [DETECTION] Contains code of the W32/Induc.Gen Windows virus
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025456.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025457.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025458.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025459.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025460.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Drop.Softomat.AN Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025461.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Drop.Softomat.AN Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025462.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025463.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025464.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025465.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025466.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025467.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025468.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025469.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Drop.Softomat.AN Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025470.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025471.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025472.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025473.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025474.scr
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025475.exe
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025477.SCR
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025478.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025479.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025480.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025481.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025483.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025484.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025485.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025486.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025488.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025489.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025490.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025491.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025506.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025507.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025508.dll
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
Begin scan in 'D:\' <HP_RECOVERY>
D:\I386\Apps\APP08006\App08006.exe
  [0] Archive type: ZIP SFX (self extracting)
    --> hp/tmp/src/SpyPreInstall.exe
      [1] Archive type: RSRC
      [DETECTION] Is the TR/Hijacker.Gen Trojan

Beginning disinfection:
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner.HP_OWNER\My Documents\My Documents\Alfred stuff\important aol folder\WEBUTIL.EXE
    [DETECTION] Contains code of the W32/Virut.Gen Windows virus
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner.HP_OWNER\My Documents\My Documents\Alfred stuff\Scanners Virus ect\cwshredder.exe
    [DETECTION] Contains code of the W32/Virut.Gen Windows virus
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner.HP_OWNER\My Documents\My Documents\Blubster Music\kanye west - love lockdown .mp3
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Dldr.WMA.Wimad.N Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner.HP_OWNER\My Documents\My Documents\Blubster Music\meiko-boys_with_girlfriends_.mp3
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Dldr.WMA.Wimad.N Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-3111597298-674844136-161376353-1009\Dc9\eZulaHotText.zip
    [DETECTION] Contains suspicious code GEN/PwdZIP
    [NOTE]      The detection was classified as suspicious.
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP109\A0048390.dll
    [DETECTION] Contains code of the W32/Induc.Gen Windows virus
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP109\A0048391.dll
    [DETECTION] Contains code of the W32/Induc.Gen Windows virus
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP110\A0049705.exe
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/PSW.Stealer.724081 Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP131\A0053783.dll
    [DETECTION] Contains code of the W32/Induc.Gen Windows virus
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP131\A0053784.dll
    [DETECTION] Contains code of the W32/Induc.Gen Windows virus
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025456.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025457.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025458.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025459.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025460.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Drop.Softomat.AN Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025461.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Drop.Softomat.AN Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025462.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025463.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025464.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025465.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025466.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025467.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025468.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025469.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Drop.Softomat.AN Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025470.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025471.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025472.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025473.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025474.scr
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025475.exe
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025477.SCR
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025478.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025479.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025480.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025481.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025483.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025484.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025485.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025486.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025488.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025489.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025490.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025491.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025506.DLL
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025507.EXE
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{8F7A5040-9305-4BDA-A5EE-E7EE68E6A93B}\RP83\A0025508.dll
    [DETECTION] Is the TR/Trash.Gen Trojan
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!
D:\I386\Apps\APP08006\App08006.exe
    [WARNING]   The file was ignored!


End of the scan: Sunday, September 20, 2009  22:21
Used time:  1:11:37 Hour(s)

The scan has been done completely.

  13069 Scanned directories
 486955 Files were scanned
     46 Viruses and/or unwanted programs were found
      1 Files were classified as suspicious
      0 files were deleted
      0 Viruses and unwanted programs were repaired
      0 Files were moved to quarantine
      0 Files were renamed
      2 Files cannot be scanned
 486906 Files not concerned
  16277 Archives were scanned
     51 Warnings
      3 Notes
  76679 Objects were scanned with rootkit scan
      0 Hidden objects were found


----------



## kimsland (Sep 21, 2009)

I see that you have "ignored" many found Trojans, including in System Restore
If you are concerned that a detected file may be a "False Positive", you can upload it HERE to test with many other scanners

You can also send "Suspicious Files and Miscellaneous Uploads" to Avira HERE (Note: please change language setting under the red Avira logo to English, if not already)
Submitting a file to Avira will allow Avira to confirm if the file is in fact a False Positive, where they will then immediately update their new definitions for the world to receive)

Normally "Quarantine' *all* found Malwares that Avira finds


----------



## powerpack (Jan 24, 2011)

Just download AVG free or MSSE free also. That is way to much info if you ask me.


----------



## dellxps420 (Jan 24, 2011)

woow thats alot off info man just download avg or avast im running avast and its pretty fast updates it self every other day and keeps the pc protected


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 24, 2011)

At powerpack,

Please do not post to old threads.  Look at the last post date before posting, this thread is almost 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## dellxps420 (Jan 24, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> At powerpack,
> 
> Please do not post to old threads.  Look at the last post date before posting, this thread is almost 1 1/2 years old.



my bad


----------



## powerpack (Jan 24, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> At powerpack,
> 
> Please do not post to old threads.  Look at the last post date before posting, this thread is almost 1 1/2 years old.


I get your point but I think a bot or something pulled it up. If you think I went over 20 pages back to dig this up you my friend are well....... better not say. Feel free to apologize, I will graciously accept. 

But there is no way I dug up this necro thread and to accuse me I find insulting, inaccurate, unprofessional, and really just not nice.

I don't do necro.

Edit: Sorry I didn't read the date, where I found made me not think of. This might of been the bot not sure I don't have privilege's, http://www.computerforum.com/members/93397-bresnan.html


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 24, 2011)

powerpack said:


> I get your point but I think a bot or something pulled it up. If you think I went over 20 pages back to dig this up you my friend are well....... better not say. Feel free to apologize, I will graciously accept.
> 
> But there is no way I dug up this necro thread and to accuse me I find insulting, inaccurate, unprofessional, and really just not nice.
> 
> I don't do necro.



You may be right as Ian(the admin of this site) was doing some house cleaning overnight and the bot's post may have been deleted along with the account as well, so I wouldn't be able to see if someone had posted before you.  I apoligize.  However, for future info, look at post dates of when the thread started unless its an ongoing thread then don't post.  Just a friendly reminder.


----------



## powerpack (Jan 24, 2011)

I will, but well at least I make the mistake of not always reading the dates. I will try and be more careful in the future but no promises as I am imperfect.

And what is with these bots? Links in sig is the first clue. Can you do anything? XoticPC getting bombed also.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 24, 2011)

If you think the user is a bot or is posting spam or spam in info or signature then report the user in this thread here.

http://www.computerforum.com/184080-report-spam-thread.html

Then the admins or us supermods will decide what to do with the user.  Just post a link to their profile page.  For example, this is your profile page.

http://www.computerforum.com/members/93315-powerpack.html


----------



## okapixel (Jan 24, 2011)

i think great forums should install a module so old thrads are closed automatically after say a month or so.....


----------

